# what can I use to "hot wire" my Di2? I left my battery at home



## kondre2000 (Mar 11, 2008)

I rode in to work from a park n ride only to notice 1/2 mile into it that I forgot my battery at home, 40 miles south of the parkn ride...I continued on to work in my 39/16 but Id like to shift to the 53/15 for the ride home.....the battery is a 7.4v......
would I burn it out if it just took a normal 9volt and two wires to the contacts and then shifted ?

I cant be the only one who's ever done this....please....I cant be the only one ever..

thanks

Kevin


----------



## kondre2000 (Mar 11, 2008)

well, I guess I am the only one whos left their battery at home. I ended up just riding the two commutes in my 39/16. 
I did look at the battery when I got home and it does not indicate which one is pos and which is neg, so without a volt meter I wouldn't have known which one to hook the wires up to anyhow. .


----------

